# Has anyone ever used strobe mode?



## idleivey (Feb 22, 2012)

I just got a new light and its got strobe as one of its mode. Has anyone actually found a practical use for it? I saw it advertised as a self-defense feature, and while the strobe does make me noxious its seems like your better off just shining the high in someone eyes then messing with a strobe. Anyone got any stories were they have actually used it?


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello idleivey, welcome to CPF. :wave:

I have moved this thread to the /LED Flashlights/ discussion subforum.

With regards to the usefulness of the strobe function, this is rather a touchy topic, I would very much recommend using the search function for existing threads on this topic. With regards to self-defense, it has been well-established that this is a poor topic for flashlight discussion, so let's keep away from that or this thread will need to be closed.

Would someone be so kind as to direct the OP to an existing thread on this?

Thanks & best regards,
K


----------



## dosei-45 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes...often. I found it to be a very effective tool for dealing with free-roaming aggressive dogs at night. I've found that a high intensity strobe is more effective than non-strobe. This is why I strongly prefer lights that give you instant access to the strobe mode...whether the light is on or off. "Buried" or "Hidden" strobe modes are, IMHO, useless.


----------



## madecov (Feb 22, 2012)

I use strobe fairly often, as a police officer it comes in handy for several uses. I signal other units who may be looking for a scene or an ambulance. I have used it to dis orient intoxicated persons. I have used it to just annoy people so I can move in with less anticipation. I will not use a light that does not have strobe and have little use if the mode is hidden deep in the interface


----------



## hiuintahs (Feb 22, 2012)

I think it boils down to preference. I for one do not use it and prefer it to be hidden or not there at all as it's a pain to have to cycle through it just to get to other output modes. Luckily there are more options with the flashlights that are coming out that keep it hidden or make it so that its available but takes a little more effort to activate it. I think there is something for everyone nowadays.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 22, 2012)

Cool interesting responses everyone! I do agree that having to cycle through modes is a PIA, I've got a Coast light that has a hidden low beam (half click to cycle through modes, full click goes straight into full) and I think its a pretty nice compromise. I think ill start carrying my strobe with me on dog walks, I hadn't thought to use it on aggressive dogs. Thanks everyone for the thoughtful responses.


----------



## entercpf (Feb 22, 2012)

Great mode for epileptic seizures.


----------



## Racer (Feb 22, 2012)

I gave one of those DX (XP-G R5) lights to my daughter with a 14500 she brings back to me to charge every couple weeks. She keeps the mode memory set to strobe since she's in college and has to sometimes walk alone to her car at night. She practices using the strobe and swears it makes her feel a little safer, which makes me feel a little better.

So I think the strobe mode has value in certain rare situations. But most of the time it's just in the way. I don't mind having it as long as it's tucked out of the way. If I have to cycle through it every time I want to change modes then it's a deal breaker for me.

I like how my Thrunite Neutron 1C has it setup. It's there if I someday need it, and it's out of the way when I don't.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Feb 22, 2012)

I have an older EternaLight which has four 5mm LEDs in row at the front and 3 AA cells powering the unit. It has a rugged yellow plastic case. It has a number of different modes, but one I found useful for riding my bicycle. In addition to the regular front and rear LED lights I had mounted on the frame, I also dangled the EternaLite from a short lanyard from my backpack when I would ride my bike home from work at 1 am; the main beam was pointed down, but there was plenty of 'splash'. I estimate there is about a half-second delay between the brief 'blinks'.

It worked incredibly well for me - drivers would always pass well to my left as I cycled. I imagine it's questionable from a legal standpoint, since it doesn't conform to typical lighting for a bicycle, but I felt that would be ignored if I were stopped, since the light was on my backpack, not mounted to the bike's frame.


----------



## wuyeah (Feb 22, 2012)

I did one time in a big Karaoke party about 30+ ppl. We were drunk and people were dancing.


----------



## tam17 (Feb 22, 2012)

Flashlight strobe is great tool for drawing attention of drivers in night traffic if you're pedestrian or a cyclist. But caution must be used b/c you can easily cause distraction and nuisance instead of making others aware of your presence, so I never use strobe to shine directly in drivers' eyes. I usually have strobe mode preset and flashlight ready for immediate use, or fastened on my other gear to shine on the road down my leg, creating a visible reflection. There is a terrifying death rate among bikers, pedestrians and cyclists in my country and I don't want to become a part of statistics.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## PhillyRube (Feb 22, 2012)

madecov said:


> I use strobe fairly often, as a police officer it comes in handy for several uses. I signal other units who may be looking for a scene or an ambulance. I have used it to dis orient intoxicated persons. I have used it to just annoy people so I can move in with less anticipation. I will not use a light that does not have strobe and have little use if the mode is hidden deep in the interface



Same thing.....


----------



## hank (Feb 22, 2012)

I use it (and give strobing lights to others and recommend them) for crossing streets, both day and night.

I have put diffusers on the lights used for this so it's not blinding when pointed in their direction, and it's noticeable from a wide angle, not just where it's pointed.
(Used little plastic domes that contact lenses come in for the diffuser, as they bulge out of the bezel making visibility even better)

The Trustfire Z-1 has been the handiest one to carry and give others, for this, as it has only high, low, and strobe and remembers its setting.

The number of pedestrians, bicyclists and skateboarders hit by drivers is astonishing.

I've also jumped off a city bus one rainynight when I saw a hit-and-run driver had left a pedestrian lying in an unlit crosswalk -- and used my little everyday pocket light to halt traffic in the intersection until the emergency crew arrived (others were making the phone call and seeing to first aid as I got there).

I found people would come up to about a block away, stop, back up and take another route instead of coming on into the intersection where I was standing with the flashlight.


----------



## nickbubblehead (Feb 22, 2012)

I have used strobe quite a bit here in Morocco. It is perfect to signal others to where I am. Especially in Casablanca where it is absolutely chaotic, all the cars, people etc. Sometimes it is difficult to find the other person and there only 50ft from me! Just call them up on the cell and tell them to look for the strobe. Now, the SOS feature? Don't think I will need that. I hope!


----------



## JAS (Feb 22, 2012)

*Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*

I wonder how effective that mode is with a traffic cone for directing traffic.


----------



## buds224 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*

I agree that strobe being hidden makes it more of a utility rather than a self defense tool. I did pick up a Klarus XT11 that has a separate switch for instant strobe which makes it more accessible and still not part of the mode cycle. I also agree that aggressive dogs do not like strobe.

With that said, I rarely use it, but glad I have it available.


----------



## Shooter21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*

strobe is extremely useful since i ride my bike everyday and its useful when you need to stop and fix a flat tire.


----------



## madecov (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*

The first time I used strobe was on an aggresive intoxicated subject back when the gladius was state of the art. He needed a bit of persuading and ended up on the ground. Two days later he claims I had tazed him. Of course a check of the tazer showed It had not been used.


----------



## tsask (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*



madecov said:


> The first time I used strobe was on an aggresive intoxicated subject back when the gladius was state of the art. He needed a bit of persuading and ended up on the ground. Two days later he claims I had tazed him. Of course a check of the tazer showed It had not been used.



way to go!!! 

a possible point to consider is curently most maggots are not that aware of strobe LED lights on flashlights so a moment of confusion in addition to temporary loss of clear vision could be help.

I had a couple spaced out vermin head my direction when their car approached mine at night in a SE Wash DC neighborhood. At that time I EDC'd a Nitecore Extreme set on strobe. I raised the NC EX from behind my windshield pressed the strobe for about 2 seconds and they veered away (no longer laughing ) and headed in a different direction.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Feb 22, 2012)

madecov said:


> I use strobe fairly often, as a police officer it comes in handy for several uses. I signal other units who may be looking for a scene or an ambulance. I have used it to dis orient intoxicated persons. *I have used it to just annoy people so I can move in with less anticipation.* I will not use a light that does not have strobe and have little use if the mode is hidden deep in the interface



I've never been a fan of the strobe mode and chuckle at the thought of it being useful in a _"tacticul situation"._ I know many police officers really like it and my suspicion was it is a tool to "annoy" people, rowdy kids, drunks at parties etc. Maybe a mall cop wanted to be taken seriously 

The signally part is a good point I hadn't really thought of though. If I'm in a situation its ok to use light I would signal someone by just shining on them; however I suppose if there were lots of other lights out there your's being a strobe would set it apart and make it useful for signalling.
I'm a little extra "anti-strobe" at the moment though as my thrunite scorpion is broken and it randomly switches into strobe from firefly which is insanely annoying.

On a similar subject I've always wondered if anyone here has had a situation where the SOS mode has come thru for you?


----------



## buds224 (Feb 22, 2012)

I literally had 5 car pileup happen in front of me one morning. Luckily, I didn't get rear-ended. I saw a baby-car-seat in the back of the truck that had flipped over. I was compelled to help, so I put my LD20 in SOS mode and shot it out my back window to warn other drivers of the situation. Baby was fine, couldn't be more than 4 months old at the time.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 22, 2012)

rickypanecatyl said:


> On a similar subject I've always wondered if anyone here has had a situation where the SOS mode has come thru for you?



I would love to hear that as well!


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Just like any tool, strobe is the right tool in some situations. Its primary TACTICAL purpose is to disorient. This works a lot of times if used correctly, and just incites a charge to "Turn it off" in others.

If disorientation is not the tool needed, then the strobe is not the right tool at that time.


Its secondary purpose is to attract attention - and, if a rapidly flashing light will attract the attention you want, then strobe is the right tool, and so forth.


The RATE of the flashing effects seem to imply a certain urgency, so a fast strobe is seen as most urgent, and a slow flash is considered more beacon-like, and is even called a beacon on some lights that flash slowly.


I've never used SOS...and if stranded somewhere where there may be other lights, and needed to attract help...I could see it as an option.

I think if I was in a dark area, such as the woods or ocean, etc...and people might be searching for me...ANY light would attract attention. If the light was flashing in a beacon pattern, at least the light would last longer/have an extended run time...and SOS would count in that regard.



As for whether its a hidden mode, or readily available, that really comes down to your use of the light.

LEO/Tactical people want the lights to always come on in HIGH, and, to have strobe as a one touch option.....they do NOT want to scroll through modes to brighten the light, or find strobe.

Pretty much Everyone ELSE want the lights to come on at the LOWEST setting they think they'll need...and then to be able to be brightened if needed. This is one reason why "Tactical Lights" are accidentally purchased by non-tactical people, who just thought a "Tactical Light" would be a better light...and then are annoyed by it having strobe which they normally HATE, coming on too bright to read the map, etc.


A "tactical" UI is optimized (If its actually meant to be used "tactically")...for one set of users and what those users demand/want.

A "tactful" UI is optimized for other people's needs and wants.


----------



## wheel (Feb 23, 2012)

I have enjoyed reading the responses here which has started me searching for a really bright strobe model. Maybe someone can recommend something for me. I would prefer a AA version, but cr123 would be acceptable. I would like for it to have a remembered strobe mode or a separate switch that would go right into the strobe function. I am thinking the brighter the better, but that might not be the case. Hope more people chime in on this. thanks


----------



## madecov (Feb 23, 2012)

wheel said:


> I have enjoyed reading the responses here which has started me searching for a really bright strobe model. Maybe someone can recommend something for me. I would prefer a AA version, but cr123 would be acceptable. I would like for it to have a remembered strobe mode or a separate switch that would go right into the strobe function. I am thinking the brighter the better, but that might not be the case. Hope more people chime in on this. thanks



Look at the Klarus XT line. They have a great set of lights with a very simple single handed switch interface. They always come on in high with no memory. Strobe is useable without going through modes at any time.


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 23, 2012)

wheel said:


> I have enjoyed reading the responses here which has started me searching for a really bright strobe model. Maybe someone can recommend something for me. I would prefer a AA version, but cr123 would be acceptable. I would like for it to have a remembered strobe mode or a separate switch that would go right into the strobe function. I am thinking the brighter the better, but that might not be the case. Hope more people chime in on this. thanks



If you want "brighter is better" and longer run time, and one touch strobe...I second the recommendation on the Klarus...actually, the XT11 for one 18650 use. It does EXACTLY what you asked for.

Single AA and 123 lights are just not as powerful as they can't store as much go go juice, and can't run at high amp loads like the 18650 can.


----------



## k9hutch (Feb 23, 2012)

XT11 is very good for LEO use...my XT10 is a good backup to it...great for accident scenes...


----------



## Max_Power (Feb 23, 2012)

When I was a new flashaholic, I thought I wanted strobe mode. Now I know better. If you really must strobe, you can strobe the switch manually (I prefer a forward clicky or momentary switch for this, but it can be accomplished with a reverse clicky too.) An even easier way to strobe is to simply use your wrist to swing the light rapidly back and forth across the eyes of the subject. This is really disorienting if you have a tight beam, it doesn't hit both eyes at exactly the same time.

But unlike cops, most of the time I am just trying to see or be seen, and do not wish to disorient people (especially myself.) I just want a high beam and a low beam that are not selected by the power button, high reliability, and good color profile. (How hard can it be?)

My favorite outdoor usage of a flashaholic EDC light is to point it at the ground and swing my arms naturally while walking. The moving pool of light on the ground catches the attention of most drivers, and they can easily guage the distance to me. About 1 percent are so busy on the phone that they need a good shot in the face to wake them up.


----------



## Lit Up (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*



JAS said:


> I wonder how effective that mode is with a traffic cone for directing traffic.



That's why I say a Maglite might not be the brightest out there today, but it's bright enough, and with wands of varying colors and glass breakers - you just can't beat the available accessories.


----------



## AIRASSAULT18B (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*

IR strobe works best because you ge the same results day or night. Plus you draw no attention to yourself.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Feb 23, 2012)

entercpf said:


> Great mode for epileptic seizures.



That has always bugged me? Is it possible for people to get epileptic seizures with it? If yes, who is most at risk?


----------



## dosei-45 (Feb 23, 2012)

SuLyMaN said:


> That has always bugged me? Is it possible for people to get epileptic seizures with it? If yes, who is most at risk?



Is it possible...yes, it is theoretically possible. Are there any documented cases of it happening...ever...No.


----------



## Chevy-SS (Feb 23, 2012)

FINALLY - a reasonable, mature discussion about 'strobe'!!! Some good answers from LEO's, who seem to confirm that a strobe definitely does have some uses in 'tactical' situations. Also, good info about ability of strobe function to dissuade aggressive dogs. Strobe is also excellent for signalling and attention-getting.

I gifted some Quark 123*2 R5 'Tactical' lights to a couple of hunter friends about a year ago, and they were out in wilderness at night and got separated. One called the other one on walkie-talkie and said turn on your flashlight. No visual contact. Then he repeated request, saying "use the strobe function". BAM! He said it was like a scene from a science fiction movie when the side of the mountain lit up, LOL. So, the strobe was super-effective at signalling.

-


----------



## Paul6ppca (Feb 23, 2012)

I have used strobe to cross a busy street at night.Pointing toward the ground. Its amazing watching cars slow down when the see a stobe. 
I also have the kids riding thier bikes on the sidewalk at night use strobe so cars can see them.All the cars *slow way *down when they see a stobe light.Im sure they think its police something,but as long as they slow down!


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 23, 2012)

Chevy-SS said:


> I gifted some Quark 123*2 R5 'Tactical' lights to a couple of hunter friends about a year ago, and they were out in wilderness at night and got separated. One called the other one on walkie-talkie and said turn on your flashlight. No visual contact. Then he repeated request, saying "use the strobe function". BAM! He said it was like a scene from a science fiction movie when the side of the mountain lit up, LOL. So, the strobe was super-effective at signalling.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Megaray USA (Feb 23, 2012)

8hz is one of the preferred frequencies because it has the greatest impact on brain activity during fight or flight situations. The idea behind the 8hz strobe is that it flashes at a frequency that the brain cannot adapt to quickly enough. The result is that since the strobe exceeds the peaks and troughs of the brain's activity, the suspect/target experiences reduced spatial awareness which can result in a sensation of vertigo and nausea. If the subject/target is, say, running on an uneven surface they will be at a distinct disadvantage due to the effects of the strobe.


----------



## Capt. Nemo (Feb 23, 2012)

Only use I have had for strobe is for signaling our air unit as it comes over to give them my position. I have tried numerous lights with varying functions, and I now carry a single mode light. My thumb works just fine as the strobe mode and the light comes on on high every time. Suspects/assailants will normally react to a burst of bright light in general, especially if their eyes are already adjusted to low light conditions. Do not count on the light (or strobe) to stop anyone (HA!), but most of the time it will cause them to hesitate for a second while you carry out your plan of attack/escape. Here's one of my quick stories:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-saved-a-life-last-night&highlight=capt.+Nemo


----------



## reppans (Feb 23, 2012)

wuyeah said:


> I did one time in a big Karaoke party about 30+ ppl. We were drunk and people were dancing.


:laughing:

Yeah, "disco" mode is fun on occasion.

There's a lot deer around where I live and I come across them frequently walking the dog. I try to scare the garden-eating/tick-infested forest rats away with the strobe, but it doesn't phase them. 

I like the slow frequency strobe on my Zebralight H51w, it's much more of a subtle warning strobe as opposed to the police/panic fast strobes. I'd use for bicycling at night, or changing a flat tire at the roadside. I wouldn't use the fast strobes for either - I've disabled mine on my Quark.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Feb 23, 2012)

I work with the strobe mode on a daily base. I teach LEO's the Tactical advantage off the use of Strobe mode for 5 years now. 
Over the Years we gathered lots of info where the Strobe mode was very help full in situations Spray could not be used. 
So with less harm to both sides we could master lots of situations we otherwise had to use more force. 
It also appears to be useful against aggressive dogs. 
The strobe mode is primary, the rest of the modes can be accesed but it comes always back in strobe. (for tactical reasons)

my 2 cents


----------



## Capt. Nemo (Feb 23, 2012)

Grizzlyb said:


> I work with the strobe mode on a daily base. I teach LEO's the Tactical advantage off the use of Strobe mode for 5 years now.
> Over the Years we gathered lots of info where the Strobe mode was very help full in situations Spray could not be used.
> So with less harm to both sides we could master lots of situations we otherwise had to use more force.
> It also appears to be useful against aggressive dogs.
> ...



Part of our training consisted of being immediately taken from direct sunlight into a blacked out building with a high output strobe light. It was disorienting for a few seconds, but it seems our team was able to adapt quickly and function without much problem. Bad guys can and do the same thing.

I've been in high intensity situations and lethal use of force situations that require quick thinking. Never has strobe been a part of that. I've been on numerous calls with our "swat" team, never has strobe been used or even mentioned. It seems to be more of a gimic than anything else. I don't see it as practically tactical, I do see it serving more of a purpose in search and rescue.


----------



## shane45_1911 (Feb 23, 2012)

Capt. Nemo said:


> I've been in high intensity situations and lethal use of force situations that require quick thinking. Never has strobe been a part of that. I've been on numerous calls with our "swat" team, never has strobe been used or even mentioned. It seems to be more of a gimic than anything else. I don't see it as practically tactical, I do see it serving more of a purpose in search and rescue.



Absolutely 100% agreed.


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 23, 2012)

I've used the strobe to signal other hunters before sun-up, and when walking down unlit roads at night, or anytime stopped on the side of a highway at night. Very useful in those situations. But I want it out of the way in any UI.


----------



## Cataract (Feb 23, 2012)

I tested strobes on myself and my cousin:
Part 1
Part 2

The best use I found for it was for signaling, though. I've done this a few times:

First time I was on top of a, X-ray bunker, 14 feet off the gound and needed the operator to fire up the X-ray tube while I took measurements on the generator. The guys where talking and not paying attention to me, so I used the strobe to get their attention. The funny thing is that even though I could see the floor lighting up under their feet, it was a guy 15 feet away from them that saw it and then told them to look up.

The second time was funnier. I needed to get something from the maintenance department at a client's site, but the door was locked and the only guy in there was busy, facing away from me and probably had his ear plugs in so deep he couldn't hear me knock on the window. Then it hit me. I strobed the wall in front of him. He was so deep in his concentration that he just looked up at the wall for a few seconds, seemingly wondering what was wrong with the wall, before he realized the light was coming from behind. 

My cousin is a permanent day dreamer and can't recognise anyone 10 feet away so, when we meet somewhere in town, I just use my strobe when I see him approaching. Works wonders on him but, then again, he's a flashaholic too and responds back with a strobe so I know I can turn it off.


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Reading the above posts confirms what pros also say, which that people w/o specific training think strobe is a waste, which for them, it is, because they are not trained in its use...and people who are trained in its use can add it to their tool box.

NO one technique is ALWAYS the right tool of course. A person who only encounters Phillips Head screws feels that Torx Head Screwdrivers are a gimmick, as they see no use for them. The guy who only works with Torx thinks slot AND Phillips are stupid, and the guys who use slot, phillips and torx depending on the situation might carry all 3, and feel that each is the right tool for the job....when applicable.


----------



## guardpost3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I use strobe quite often, I have found it particularly effective for signaling incoming emergency units. I have even spoken with several of the responders about it, just to make sure it was even worth doing. All said it was.

I have never thought strobe would be all that great as a so called "tactical" tool, until I used it. Like others have said, it depends largely on the situation. I had a very drunk "wanted-to-be-violent-but-to-drunk-to-be" trespasser one night that the strobe was very effective on. Only time I've used it that way.


----------



## Racer (Feb 23, 2012)

Some great responses in this thread!

I thought strobe was mostly useless for me, but after reading this thread I'm going to swap out the lights in the vehicle emergency kits and replace them with models that have a strobe mode. What's funny is that it's actually hard to get the cheap DX type of lights without strobe. So the cheap CR123A 1-modes in my vehicles will probably be replaced by cheap 5-modes.

So an E01 on the wife's keychain and a 5 mode 123 light in the vehicle (with several spare cells) and she's set I think. 

Thanks again LEOs and first responders for the great stories and info!


----------



## wheel (Feb 23, 2012)

Racer said:


> Some great responses in this thread!
> 
> Thanks again LEOs and first responders for the great stories and info!



Same here, I have really enjoyed reading all the responses. For some reason I do not have a light with a strobe function. Would like several for the vehicles that would go to strobe without having to cycle thru other modes to get to strobe. Any other recommendations would greatly be appreciated. Thanks Again!!!


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Racer said:


> Some great responses in this thread!
> 
> I thought strobe was mostly useless for me, but after reading this thread I'm going to swap out the lights in the vehicle emergency kits and replace them with models that have a strobe mode. What's funny is that it's actually hard to get the cheap DX type of lights without strobe. So the cheap CR123A 1-modes in my vehicles will probably be replaced by cheap 5-modes.
> 
> ...




Just remember that its not a taser, etc...it just disorients people, and, its not hypnotizing them, etc...it just makes their brain go "Huh?" trying to decipher the incoming stimuli...and then, depending upon how drunk they are, and their personality, etc...they will eventually consider their options, etc.

It buys time, it doesn't knock them down and hand cuff them.

Its more analogous to glinting light off your knife in a fight to distract an opponent...as they need time to deal with the light, and wonder what they can't see because the light is preventing them from seeing, etc.

IE: Giving an untrained person a strobe light may or may not help them....they have to know what to DO other than aiming it at the perp, etc.

Buying time, and then not USING that time, doesn't help as much.



In a tactical situation, if the perp loses confidence in his situational context/feels more overwhelmed, he's more likely to surrender.

...if he see's it as "WTF is that light, I can't see!? Who's out there?!" you bought time to then get them under control...if you just stand there...after a while, he's like "Um, ok, so there's this flashing light...but, there's window over there, and a pipe on the ground, maybe I could grab the pipe and whack the joker with the light and run for it?" - Or - "Hey, its just some housewife with a blinky flashlight!"


So, anyway - Just making sure that you get that creating a distraction is not a permanent solution, you need to take advantage of that window of opportunity.


----------



## shane45_1911 (Feb 23, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> Reading the above posts confirms what pros also say, which that people w/o specific training think strobe is a waste, which for them, it is, because they are not trained in its use...and people who are trained in its use can add it to their tool box.



LMAO - I am 25 years as LEO and force-on-force instructor. STILL USELESS.


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 23, 2012)

shane45_1911 said:


> LMAO - I am 25 years as LEO and force-on-force instructor. STILL USELESS.



To you, sure.

What about the 1,000's of OTHERS who find it useful?

Again...its how its used, I don't know if you received training on it, or if the dogma you were raised with was simply against it, so you were brought up to be against it, etc.

Its like any other tool...it has a particular application. It works fine in that application, and IS worthless otherwise.

As first hand accounts even in this thread attest - It can and did work for some users...so, it can't be completely worthless, as it worked.

So, if it worked, then it has value. It value, historically, is that it tends to temporarily disorient/distract its target...if the target is vulnerable to that....especially drunks etc.

Do you NEED it? - No more than you needed any particular tool on your belt. Sometimes you don't NEED to distract your subject.


For example:

In *your experience*, have *you* ever NEEDED or WANTED to distract your target?


----------



## shane45_1911 (Feb 23, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> So, if it worked, then it has value. It value, historically, is that it tends to temporarily disorient/distract its target...if the target is vulnerable to that....especially drunks etc.



*IMO* a light WITHOUT a strobe still can distract if that is my intention. I have never - in 25 years - wished I had a strobe to use in a "tactical" situation. NEVER. *YMMV, IMHO, blah, blah...*

Search and rescue and signaling is different - and I can see where a strobe may have its place.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 23, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> In *your experience*, have *you* ever NEEDED or WANTED to distract your target?


Please note that an open-ended question such as this invites the sort of self-defense silliness that often gets these threads closed. If any subsequent posts in this thread get deleted, that is the reason.

Best regards,


----------



## dingo1799 (Feb 23, 2012)

i use strobe mode all the time... when you work in a garage thats 300,000+ square feet, and anywhere from 1-20 big stinking diesels running at once, and ventilation fans on 24/7 that negate screaming at someone, it takes 3 min to walk to the office from one end of the building, its a good attention getter


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 23, 2012)

shane45_1911 said:


> *IMO* a light WITHOUT a strobe still can distract if that is my intention. I have never - in 25 years - wished I had a strobe to use in a "tactical" situation. NEVER. *YMMV, IMHO, blah, blah...*
> 
> Search and rescue and signaling is different - and I can see where a strobe may have its place.



If ALL you had is a small flashlight, then you'd want strobe. I'm sure folks here aren't saying that should be your primary or even secondary action. No one with any modicum of close quarters training will think -- ok let me take out my XML and strobe this guy out first.


----------



## shane45_1911 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> If ALL you had is a small flashlight, then you'd want strobe.



Not sure of your reasoning there??? I have MANY small lights whose output is more than sufficient to be used as my primary light. And no, I still don't want/need/use a strobe.


----------



## Mag-man (Feb 23, 2012)

Yup, strobe mode is great for getting my dogs' attention and pissing off the wife and friends . Great at clubs and parties too.

Now, in all seriousness, if I were a boatsman, I would want strobe mode (with SOS) because it would attract attention in the event I had an emergency and also, seems to me the battery should last close to 2X in emergencies while strobbing - since it's off half the time.


----------



## dosei-45 (Feb 23, 2012)

wheel said:


> Same here, I have really enjoyed reading all the responses. For some reason I do not have a light with a strobe function. Would like several for the vehicles that would go to strobe without having to cycle thru other modes to get to strobe. Any other recommendations would greatly be appreciated. Thanks Again!!!



Klarus - Any of their XT series lights

Jetbeam PC25

Olight Warrior M20SX

Sunwayman V20C

(I'm sure there are more, those are the ones I know of off the top of my head.)


----------



## Racer (Feb 23, 2012)

I like the way my Sunwayman M20C does the strobe. It's right at the end of the magnetic ring, so you can cycle through whatever modes you want without hitting the strobe if you don't want to. But a hard twist and you're immediately on the strobe mode.

For smaller lights, I like the way my Neutron 1C does it. If you leave the bezel tightened then it's just one click to cycle between turbo and strobe. Or if you have the bezel loosened for the other mode group, it's a quick tighten and a click, which is about as convenient to get to as someone like me will ever need.


----------



## buds224 (Feb 23, 2012)

dosei-45 said:


> Is it possible...yes, it is theoretically possible. Are there any documented cases of it happening...ever...No.



It is possible. I knew someone that was diagnosed with epilepsy, and during a session of video game playing, the screen started to strobe a pattern and he went into a violent seizure. I believe each person with epilepsy is susceptible to strobes to a certain degree, not all alike. It's going to depend of level of sensitivity, frequency of strobe and duration.


----------



## scottyhazzard (Feb 23, 2012)

I like the strobe function to signal and get attention. In the hospital people get excited that the strobe can cause seizures. The research that I have done showed it may be possible for a select minority of a specific category of seizure sufferers to have a seizure if they watch a strobe of greater than 15Htz. I have mine set at 10htz and I have had great success at signaling co-workers with their backs to me (Yelling in an ER is bad form especially if psychiatric patients are being held in the ER) and I have had great success signaling individuals in huge auditoreums and even out in the Sierras accross a big distance at mid-day. I have also used it to de-escalate a psychiatric patient that was about to lose control. The light was bright enough that it commanded all of his attention and caught him off guard but in that instance I used the light at full beam, no strobe. We were able to avoid using restraints, chemical or physical. I see it as a communication tool.


----------



## hank (Feb 23, 2012)

Another use for strobe -- even from a block away, if you point it at a reflectorized STOP sign at dusk or dark, the sign lights up blinking brilliantly.

We've got several 4-way-stop intersections around where I live that are quite hazardous for older pedestrians (who move slow) and high school kids (who moonwalk in their earphones) -- because with slopes and turns before the stop signs, drivers always overrun the marks even if they don't exactly intend to blow through the light.

Several times I've seen someone in a crosswalk as I came up toward it, seen a car blow past me going fast that looked likely to run the stop sign -- pulled out my light and pointed it past the driver at the stop sign and made it start blinking.

They stop. (And this is from a position where the driver can't see me, masked by a vehicle or bush -- all they see is the light reflected from the stop sign).

It makes me wish every stop sign was paired with a little LED half a block before it that would point at it and blink as a car went by toward the sign.
Cheapest possible way to illuminate it and get the driver's attention.

Try it at a place you see people routinely blow through stop signs. It works from so far away they'll never catch you (grin) and the effect is dramatic.


----------



## Samy (Feb 23, 2012)

I find the strobe great if you have to pull over on the side of a hwy for whatever reason. Either use a front or rear window wiper to hold the light to reflect off the ground or the car itself.

People instinctively slow down when they see a strobe.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 23, 2012)

+1 I do this all the time with my thrower lights! i blast reflectorized signs on the road and it lights up as if it had a backlight or something. really calls motorists attention. Just be careful if you do this while driving fast.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 23, 2012)

shane45_1911 said:


> Not sure of your reasoning there??? I have MANY small lights whose output is more than sufficient to be used as my primary light. And no, I still don't want/need/use a strobe.



I mean if all you had on you was a small light and nothing else in a freak scenario, then you'd appreciate strobe. That's all.


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## bkumanski (Feb 23, 2012)

Just my $.05 (I always like to get change ) as a LEO:

I have found strobe useful, but not "tactical" useful. I have found (and yes, I have dynamic entry training, have been in lethal situations in dark rooms, and have confronted numerous intoxicated under the influence suspects, it's SoCal after all :devil strobe not only has little effect on a suspect unless it it REALLY bright (Wiseled anyone?) and then, it effects you as much or more than the suspect. I would rather just shine a good 300 focused lumens right at their face and take the moment of blindness advantage to move in fast and hard then try to get MY vision to adapt to the flashing light (cuz they are adjusted too).

Now, most of my lights have a relatively easy to get to strobe, although I don't have to cycle through modes to get there (IE Inforce 9VX). The purpose I find useful is, as mentioned by others, signaling. Especially in an urban environment with lots of garbage light everywhere, backing officers and responding medical personnel, not to mention the airships find it much easier to locate you when you signal with one. They also are good for getting a drivers attention when a proper traffic control wand is not available.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*

Max Power, good point!


----------



## ieslei (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice thread! I've been thinking about this subject a lot this week!
I never used the SOS mode but always use the Strobe when i go to country side here in brazil, i eventually take a walk in the dark and the place is full of dogs, as they try to get closer and barking i use the strobe and they get so confused that they end up running away. Its flawless.

Hope you guys understand it, my english sucks sometimes :/


----------



## garbman (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*

I only use it on my bike when the "juice" is running low in my front light.
In my rear bike light i use it always as it gets more attention from the drivers.
Its good to be seen in the night when you're on bike.
In fy flashlights not yet.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Feb 25, 2012)

Mostly I use strobe to annoy people. One time I was walking my dog off leash in a field. Then I heard my dog barking and running towards me along with a coyote. My dog was trying to send the coyote away from me. I strobed the coyote at about 70 feet away. It stopped and looked at me then it ran to the wood line. Then it came back and again ran to the wood line. I decided to get out of the field before my dog and the coyote fought each other. The coyote was not aggressive at all and the strobe had zero effect on it as far as I could tell. It did stop running at me, but I think that is because it realized I was in the field too.


----------



## yifu (Feb 26, 2012)

Strobe mode is very useful for me and all my lights/drop ins have a strobe mode in them. I generally prefer 2-4hz strobe more so than the 11hz tactical one but it is very useful for signalling purposes.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Feb 26, 2012)

I use strobe mode on Halloween, put a light in each street facing window and turn em on. Two cell lights last the entire duration of trick or treaters, Quark 2aa, Fenix LD20 and the Costco cheapie.


On a side note I also use strobe to annoy friends


----------



## buds224 (Feb 26, 2012)

I just remembered that at a kid's museum, they had a giant circle, in a dark-room, probably 5 feet in diameter, and it spun. The entire surface was glow in the dark material. It was intended for a hanging flashlight to be swung by kids to see patterns created. They all had a blast when I busted out my TA21 strobe mode. Talk about cool patterns. LOL.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Feb 27, 2012)

Capt. Nemo said:


> Part of our training consisted of being immediately taken from direct sunlight into a blacked out building with a high output strobe light. It was disorienting for a few seconds, but it seems our team was able to adapt quickly and function without much problem. Bad guys can and do the same thing.
> I've been in high intensity situations and lethal use of force situations that require quick thinking. Never has strobe been a part of that. I've been on numerous calls with our "swat" team, never has strobe been used or even mentioned. It seems to be more of a gimic than anything else. I don't see it as practically tactical, I do see it serving more of a purpose in search and rescue.




Funny thing is, I have been in the same situations for the last 40 years.
Since we developed the new Tactical Lights, We did the same, with tottaly different results.

Abosolutely none of our opponents had any experience with a tactical strobe directly in their eyes. (I don't mean the fancy disco lights on the walls in a training facility and mounted on the shields, those are not focused)

We had some research done in University's what light does to Your eyes in different situations and different intensity's. 
Above a certain level of Lumens Your eyes can't adept anymore.
Since the combination High output LED and instant-on strobe on a 20hz freq, is a fairly new developement, our Swat teams just recently started using them with very good results.
Our experience is, that up to now, no opponent is trained in the use of this type of tactical light, at least in Europe the Criminals are not that well orgenized. 
They don't even know of the existence.
How could they, We just finnished the last developements last december. 
For that matter, most police agencys don't know what we developed, up till now.


----------



## Capt. Nemo (Feb 27, 2012)

Grizzlyb said:


> Funny thing is, I have been in the same situations for the last 40 years.
> Since we developed the new Tactical Lights, We did the same, with tottaly different results.
> 
> Abosolutely none of our opponents had any experience with a tactical strobe directly in their eyes. (I don't mean the fancy disco lights on the walls in a training facility and mounted on the shields, those are not focused)
> ...



It'll be interesting to see if these new developments make it over here as a part of regular training. Just curious if your test subjects were high on PCP or Meth as part of the study?


----------



## eksiray (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*

I go to outdoor concerts, strobe mode helps us meet up in a crowd, along with a cell phone. Make cell contact, turn on strobe and sweep it, and hear "I see you!" Meetup accomplished. And sometimes dancing with several people waving strobes is cool.


----------



## JAS (Feb 28, 2012)

*Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*



yifu said:


> Strobe mode is very useful for me and all my lights/drop ins have a strobe mode in them. I generally prefer 2-4hz strobe more so than the 11hz tactical one but it is very useful for signalling purposes.



How do you know the rate of the strobe? IS it published in the specifications or do you measure it somehow?


----------



## Grizzlyb (Feb 28, 2012)

Capt. Nemo said:


> It'll be interesting to see if these new developments make it over here as a part of regular training. Just curious if your test subjects were high on PCP or Meth as part of the study?


Nope, or our regular police students are high....(come to think on it, that could explain a lot  )
We had everything controled by an ophtalmologist? Eye specialist? and for the Animal tests (Police dogs and Police Horses) a _Veterinary Surgeon. 
At the Police Academy we are very serious about this subject. In the last 25 years we had several types of lights in use in our Specialist Teams, and have lots of experience. 
So, also we where sceptical at first. But this Tactical Defense Light, and the way we use it, is something different then we ever had. So, forget the past. This does not fit in that category.

_


----------



## Le-trmr (Mar 2, 2012)

Grizzlyb said:


> Since the combination High output LED and instant-on strobe on a 20hz freq, is a fairly new developement


Seeing that most strobe modes in current flashlights seem to center around 9Hz (some go to 14Hz), 20Hz sounds quite fast. I assume you did test for different frequencies: How did lower frequency strobes perform in comparison? or Why do you think 20Hz is not seen frequently in current "tactical" lights?
Thank you for the insightful contributions.


----------



## Aces-Q (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*

I have a question. What's the use of randomize strobe vs lights with regular strobe? I have a new Fenix LD12, and the strobe on it is random. My old Fenix LD20 has strobe mode that blast strobe at a constant interval. Why would LD12 be made to have random strobe? Whats the usage?
Pardon me if my English is bad.


----------



## Rokron (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*

I’m an excavator/backhoe operator and I regularly EDC a V10R T6 but if I know that I’ll be working at night I’ll holster up my T20CS which has an dandy strobe that I can use to warn motorist’s or pedestrian’s of the dangers. Also, I have some friends that are locomotive engineers for the FEC Railway here in Florida and I use the strobe day or night to let them know that I’m track side to give them a wave when they go by.


----------



## sspc (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*

Outside of just messing around, I have never needed Strobe, but I do like to have it as a hidden/burried mode on my flashlights as I view strobe like I view seatbelts in a vehicle...I haven't "needed" a seatbelt in over 20 years but I wear it everyday.


----------



## rgoal30 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm a LEO and a strobe is recommended in my Depts tactical training. From personal experience a well placed strobe can discourage a person from continuing to approach when told to stop.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*

Mostly, pointing a bright light into a guys eyes that shuts down his retinas works about the same....all the strobe does is add a little confusion to the mix, buying maybe another second or so to take control of the situation.

People expecting to be strobed are pretty much immune to it, because there's no confusion as to what's happening, you already KNOW the light is going to be bright, and flashing, and that its a strobe...etc.

Its like throwing a flashbang when they don't know what its going to do, vs them knowing its coming, opening their mouths/covering their ears, etc...If you KNOW there's going to be a giant BANG, you brace, wait it out, and go.

If you see something tossed in, and think maybe its tear gas, and take a big breath and hold it...when that BANG goes off, you are one hurtin puppy. :devil:



Same thing for strobe...or even a solid blinding light, if you know its coming, you are ready for it...and its just annoying.

That's why MOST posts here seem to use strobe as a BEACON light....which is DESIGNED for the type of signaling that most are using the strobe for. So the strobe works great as a beacon too of course...as many have attested to.


I WOULD like to see strobe de-emphasized as a "Tactical" tool though, as too many are not really aware of the best way to use it, and might accidentally use it when they shouldn't, etc.


----------



## dosei-45 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*



Aces-Q said:


> I have a question. What's the use of randomize strobe vs lights with regular strobe? I have a new Fenix LD12, and the strobe on it is random. My old Fenix LD20 has strobe mode that blast strobe at a constant interval. Why would LD12 be made to have random strobe? Whats the usage?
> Pardon me if my English is bad.



Random strobes are suppose to be more difficult for the eyes/mind to overcome. Strobes that run at a fixed rate are like a song with a constant tempo/rhythm...we quickly "sync" to the tempo and can then "dance". If the tempo/rhythm is constantly and randomly changing, we cannot adapt/sync.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 26, 2012)

My mother is a little deaf. I once used strobe in the window to let her know I was outside for a visit.

I also used it once at burger king when the crew in the back stood around gabbing for 10 minutes while I stood at the register. I aimed it at the floor but it got their attention.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Mar 26, 2012)

There's a few good ideas in this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/335530.

Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse brevity and typos.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 26, 2012)

tam17 said:


> Flashlight strobe is great tool for drawing attention of drivers in night traffic if you're pedestrian or a cyclist.


I would think that some reflectors would work better for this application.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 26, 2012)

greenlight said:


> I would think that some reflectors would work better for this application.



I guess it depends on HOW MUCH attention you wanted to draw.

Typically, if drivers see a strobe up ahead, they detour assuming there's a LEO operation/accident/emergency in progress...but if they see an ordinary reflector, they might notice it/not run you over, but they are not taking a different route.



Personally, I think its overkill/unfair to use a strobe like a bike light...and if enough people start doing it, it will then fall into the norm, and no longer garner the attention, or the tactical element, that was its premise.

Maybe if I was crossing and a speeding motorist needed to be slapped upside the head with an attention getting device to not HIT me...but not to drive along with a strobe going off, etc.


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 26, 2012)

I use a slow frequency strobe setting on my headlamp when cycling along with a main light for lighting up the road. I once used a steady light but quickly realized that drivers at intersections usually ignored me, with one almost running me over when I had the right-of-way but they were too impatient. Rather puzzling since my lights are in the 150-600 lms range. So, I now turn on the low frequency strobe to ensure they see me - so far, it's worked really well.

A word of caution about using strobe settings in public: I once used a strobe during a night-time arts festival when there was music playing and I was reminded that there are now more than a few people who are adversely affected by strobes and that using the light in this fashion may cause a photosensitive, epileptic seizure.


----------



## bbb74 (Mar 26, 2012)

I use the slow frequency (4 hertz) strobe on zebralights as flashing bike lights. They're excellent for this.

At night time the red h51r is too bright to be used like a normal bike blinky and needs to be pointed at the ground.

4 hertz is perfect as its outside the danger zone for epilepsy problems. Its actually about the right speed for a bike light too - not too fast, not too slow.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Mar 27, 2012)

Low frequency strobes are great on bicycles at night. You get more attention and respect. The feeling of enhanced safety is great. It's better than than driving in bright sunlight, to be honest.


----------



## buds224 (Mar 27, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> Personally, I think its overkill/unfair to use a strobe like a bike light...and if enough people start doing it, it will then fall into the norm, and no longer garner the attention, or the tactical element, that was its premise.



Agreed. I was impressed with the 270lumen warning mode on my Jetbeam ST Cycler. Shines a floody 270lumens and pulses an intermittent burst of turbo at a very low frequency. Not as distracting as strobe, but still will get enough attention on the road.

*** I also use it for night time walks.


----------



## bbb74 (Mar 27, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> Personally, I think its overkill/unfair to use a strobe like a bike light...and if enough people start doing it, it will then fall into the norm, and no longer garner the attention, or the tactical element, that was its premise.



Actually I don't agree, most drivers associate a slow strobe or blinky light with a bike (I'm not talking about a higher frequency strobe here). It can increase the distance at which a driver recognises that there is a bike coming up. If one day there are so many people using this type of light on bikes that it doesn't get attention any more, then drivers will be so used to bikes being everywhere that they will be on the lookout for them already, and the lights won't be as necessary anyway.

Anyway, if it increases your visibility its going to do that regardless of whether other people are using the same technique. Its often a question of not being seen at all (SMIDSY) vs being seen. Its not about standing out from the crowd.


----------



## buds224 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds like it's a matter of defining the line between strobe and blinky/flashing. I still agree with TEEJ on strobe, but blinky doesn't bother me as a driver.


----------



## jhn.holgate (Jun 27, 2013)

*Anyone actually use Strobe?*

I am curious to know if you have ever actually needed to use the strobe function on a flashlight - I have half a dozen lights with this function and sure, I've flicked it onto strobe every now and then but realistically, I cannot ever see me using it....well, I guess I hope I never have to! The beacon function seems like a much more useful tool to me - I have used small flashing leds in the past to mark my campsite if I'm off photographing critters. What's your feelings about strobe?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Anyone actually use Strobe?*

It's not for me.


----------



## texas cop (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Anyone actually use Strobe?*

I use strobe on suspects and to signal other officers. Feisty drunks become blind feisty drunks.


----------



## Grmnracing (Jun 27, 2013)

I use strobe to annoy my wife and kids. I also use it when people are drinking because its funny to mess with drunks and set the dance floor mood. 

I actually used it once at night when there was a broke down car on the side of the road at night. Strobe is good to put on a vehicle that is in a dangerous spot. I didn't shine it in the oncoming drivers eyes, it was pointed down. It worked well, every car slowed down.


----------



## Shooter21 (Jun 27, 2013)

idleivey said:


> I would love to hear that as well!


One time i signaled a rescue helicopter using the S.O.S mode on my eagletac since i got lost in a forest and my GPS died on me.


----------



## Brasso (Jun 27, 2013)

I used strobe once...... to see what the strobe mode looked like.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jun 27, 2013)

Shooter21 said:


> One time i signaled a rescue helicopter using the S.O.S mode on my eagletac since i got lost in a forest and my GPS died on me.



Hopefully you were not charged a fee for the rescue.

I use strobe with a diffuser cone as a warning beacon when I plow snow in my pickup.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Anyone actually use Strobe?*



texas cop said:


> I use strobe on suspects and to signal other officers. Feisty drunks become blind feisty drunks.



Yep, when you train to use the strobe mode with a bright light, it can be a pretty effective disorientation tool. A light that puts out 20,000 - 30.000 candela can temporarily blind a suspect in low light conditions with a single flash (useful trick with drunks, flash them once then take a couple of steps to the side and they'll continue acting/speaking to where you were previously standing). With a belligerent drunk though, shining a bright light in their eyes blinds them and makes them pause for a second (and can make them turn away or raise a hand to shield their eyes), but if they're belligerent, aggressive, advancing drunks, they often tend to put their heads down and continue advancing with a constant bright light, where a bright strobing light tends to usually make them stop.

In fact, a bright strobing light in their face tends to make the drunks throw up (and then they're not belligerent/aggressive anymore). Over here in the US though (as detailed in the tactical use of strobe thread), LEO vs violent civilian hand to hand encounters aren't as common as they apparently are in the Netherlands or EU, but there is an increase in disorientation in low light environments vs not using a light or using a constant bright light (and sometimes that slight edge is all that's needed). As TEEJ mentions though, it's unwise to count on a strobe as any kind of deterrence (although it may work as such against an easily dissuaded target). It's simply a tool to gain a temporary window.

A strobing flashlight, as many folks have already mentioned, is also much more effective for signalling than a constant light. Many folks tend to ignore a flash of a bright light (if it's not hitting them in the face), even if you flash it several times as there are many other things in an urban environment that can cause a brief flash of light (car headlights going past etc.). A bright fast strobe though catches attention much better because it's not a common or natural occurrence.


Max


----------



## TK41 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Anyone actually use Strobe?*

One time I got lost on purpose on a night hike just to use the strobe mode on my Fenix PD32 to signal a rescue crew. They said they would have never seen me if it weren't for the strobe light shining directly at their eyes. After I told them why I got lost, we all had a good laugh and I actually ended up getting sucker punched by one of the angry searchers.


----------



## Vortus (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Anyone actually use Strobe?*

thought I posted in this thread already..... As a driver I have used it. When either I am broke down, day or night, or assisting another driver on the side of the road, ill set on up somewhere near the back to warn people. As drivers have a bad habit of not moving over even if they have room. Closing in on 20 years of this, I have also seen more than my fair share of accidents and at times am first on scene. So ill set up a few lights in strobe till proper help arrives. Ill usually try to block/protect myself and them with my semi if I can, but you never know. As was suggested in another thread on this subject, I now aim it at the back of the vehicle rather than at traffic. Or at a warning triangle. As the reflecting light off the tail lights, reflector tape and other surfaces is just as effective it seems, without being blinding. Also useful in getting my wifes attention when she is on the lawn tractor driving around. And for Halloween, at least when kids used to come by, now they all go trick or treating at the mall and stores...., we set them up on our porch with assorted home made filters for different effects.


----------



## figuy (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*

I used it when a dog charged at me once. It didn't seem to care and came right up to me.


----------



## TK41 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*



figuy said:


> I used it when a dog charged at me once. It didn't seem to care and came right up to me.



Note to self: strobe not effective on mother-in-laws.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*



figuy said:


> I used it when a dog charged at me once. It didn't seem to care and came right up to me.



What flashlight? I haven't used strobes on dogs/animals much, but I'd expect a 3,000 candela strobe to have as little effect on animals as it does on humans.


Max


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: Anyone actually use Strobe?*



texas cop said:


> I use strobe on suspects and to signal other officers. Feisty drunks become blind feisty drunks.



Agreed... flashlights in a low light environment can be effective at disorienting others (more so strobe), however the vision of "substance impaired" individuals recovers even slower from the same bursts of light IMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: Has Anyone Ever Used Strobe Mode?*

Where I work in Sarf London, if you used a strobe to illuminate a broken down car someone walking past would nick it! 

I can see it being handy if we ever broke down on a motorway or autobahn (freeway), especially in winter. For some reason you hear of a number of cases there people are killed or injured while in or near their vehicle, when it is hit from behind - even though they are off the motorway in the safety lane or hard shoulder. It surprises me because this means crossing tactile lane markings and bumping over cats eyes in the process. Are the drivers asleep at the wheel or texting?


----------



## lockdoc (Jul 14, 2013)

I use strobe quite a bit to get attention at Mardi Gras Parades. It definitely gets the attention of the float riders!


----------



## T45 (Jul 15, 2013)

I use the strobe function EVERY DAY! I turn on the strobe function and beam it into co-workers office across the hall. I get a point if he doesn't notice, lose one if he does. 

27 to 4 hee hee


----------



## HotWire (Jul 15, 2013)

There is a small moth that gets in the house from time to time. I strobe them and they land every time. WHACK! No more moth!


----------



## D2000 (Jul 16, 2013)

Plenty of fantastic responses here. My personal uses have all been named but just to add to the pool of data:

-Signaling people in high stress situations.
-Getting the attention of my dog from afar.
-Definitely used it as a dance floor strobe! 
-Majority of people see a strobe or patterned signal as a sign of authority and have actually approached me as such on a few occasions. 
-Helping a friend locate me in crowded areas (clubs, city streets, long train stations, open fields of my family's farm)

And I could certainly see myself using SOS an kind of hope that one day I could come back from an adventure because of it.

Dave.


----------



## archcat74 (Jul 17, 2013)

I've only used it once. A mates car broke down on a hill with a bend in the middle of the night. I stood out with the strobe going to wave cars around the broken down car. It seemed to work quote well with cars slowing very quickly once they saw it...


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jul 17, 2013)

Strobe mode almost got me put in a 3rd world prison last week! I posted a couple months ago I disliked strobe; now I passionately hate strobe!

Presently I have 5 lights - thrunite, eagletac, magic shine that all have a "hidden strobe" and ALL of them malfunction and randomly drop into strobe mode - usually from low mode... the mode I want to use to preserve my own night vision.

So last week I was on the runway getting on a civilian flight between Timur Leste and Sumba. It was totally dark on the runway and I used my Eagletac D series in the lowest mode to look at my ticket. It came on in the lowest mode for 2 seconds and then jumped into full power strobe. I got our pilot and a bunch of military guys (locked and loaded) right in the eyes. 

Last night however though I didn't appreciate it someone else did. There was a motorcycle accident right in front of me in Kuala Lumpur and I slammed on the brakes, pulled over and got out to help. Rider had a busted femur coming thru his skin and pant leg. I had my unreliable eagletac G25C2 with me (I presently EDC "unreliable lights" because every single light I own but my varapower is unreliable and it's a bit big to EDC). I was with the victim and tossed my light to another guy to warn traffic. It was set to come on on low and I was about to explain how to switch to high by twisting the head when it automatically switched to strobe. I'm convinced high with a shaking wrist is just as good at night but the guy with my light certainly thought the strobe was AWESOME!! I was pretty bloody and busy but he was having a hoot shinning it in everyone's eyes - mine and the eventual paramedics included!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 18, 2013)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Strobe mode almost got me put in a 3rd world prison last week! I posted a couple months ago I disliked strobe; now I passionately hate strobe!
> 
> Presently I have 5 lights - thrunite, eagletac, magic shine that all have a "hidden strobe" and ALL of them malfunction and randomly drop into strobe mode - usually from low mode... the mode I want to use to preserve my own night vision.
> 
> ...



Cool story!!

I agree with just signaling with a torch instead of strobe. Many reviewers describe the strobe as "disorenting" or "nauseating". The last thing I want to do is "disorient" or "nauseate" someone in control of a 4000lb chunk of glass and metal traveling at 60mph. Not good. Of course you probably won't be pointing it right in their eyes, but considering how easy it is to make a mistake, we're walking a fine line here. Flares, traffic wands, waving lights just seem more approptiate to me.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jul 18, 2013)

I am on jury duty today and everyone has to go through a metal detector and have their bag x-rayed on the way into the courthouse. When I first arrived the security guard didn't ask about the Malkoff MD2 in my bag, but when I went through again he specifically asked if it had strobe. He said they confiscate lasers and strobes because they can be distracting in the courtroom.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jul 18, 2013)

While reading that I was envisioning a bored jurror whipping out his flashlight and playing with it during some technical blah, blah, blah testimoney. When he found strobe and then shined it in the judges eyes, that was when they decided to ban strobe in certain courtrooms!


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jul 18, 2013)

I use mine almost daily to get my kids attention when they are playing outside so I don't have to yell for them. It even works during the daytime with my TN30.


----------



## JJohn (Jul 18, 2013)

I once used a small light, set on disorienting strobe, to light up the inside of a carved pumpkin on halloween. Worked great for that purpose. My kids said that it looked much cooler/scarier than if I used a candle or just a uniform blinking light. 

That is the only opportunity I have ever had to use a flashy mode. I really don't like these modes unless it is impossible to trigger them accidentally.


----------



## reppans (Jul 18, 2013)

HotWire said:


> There is a small moth that gets in the house from time to time. I strobe them and they land every time. WHACK! No more moth!



Found it! I knew I read this somewhere.. Thank you, thank you.

Tonight, one of those giant flies made it into my home - you know, the really fast loud-*** cruise missile types that buzz an entire room back and forth and you can barely keep your eye on them for more than a second. Anyways, tried the strobe on him in a brightly lit room and didn't notice any effect, but then flicked all the lights off, tracked him by sound, and then nailed him with my 1,000 lumen thrower's strobe and down he went... Shoot'n fish in a barrel!

Don't know if it was a one-off coincidence, but I will certainly be experimenting further (keeping fingers crossed).


----------



## bluemax_1 (Jul 19, 2013)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Last night however though I didn't appreciate it someone else did. There was a motorcycle accident right in front of me in Kuala Lumpur and I slammed on the brakes, pulled over and got out to help. Rider had a busted femur coming thru his skin and pant leg. I had my unreliable eagletac G25C2 with me (I presently EDC "unreliable lights" because every single light I own but my varapower is unreliable and it's a bit big to EDC). I was with the victim and tossed my light to another guy to warn traffic. It was set to come on on low and I was about to explain how to switch to high by twisting the head when it automatically switched to strobe. I'm convinced high with a shaking wrist is just as good at night but the guy with my light certainly thought the strobe was AWESOME!! I was pretty bloody and busy but he was having a hoot shinning it in everyone's eyes - mine and the eventual paramedics included!


I experienced that same malfunction with my G25C2-mkII when I first cleaned and lubed it. I wasn't sure how the spring pins in the head worked to change the modes as the head is tightened and loosened and used some Deoxit Gold on those pins and that's when the problems began. With the light in Tactical setting (High, Low, Strobe 1, Strobe 2), it would trigger the strobe at any setting other than High (head tightened). I could still get High mode, but loosening the head for Low mode immediately resulted in strobe.

I'd read in some reviews that not keeping the threads clean could occasionally result in the light not being able to get to the High mode with the head tightened, but I never had a problem with that. It would just trigger the strobe in any position other than head tightened. I ended up cleaning the head again and using some alcohol on the spring pins in the head and cycling them over and over again (pushing them in and out) and the problem disappeared and hasn't returned since.


Max


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jul 19, 2013)

I read that also and tried cleaning them with WD40... probably not the best idea and then I sprayed some contact cleaner on the threads. It seemed to make it better for a bit but not much.

Mine is such now (even more so my D series clicky) that it turns off and on, goes in and out of strobe by light taps on the head. The clicky doesn't work 90% of the time on the D series... have to tap it and it will probably come on in strobe. Random taps often get it out of strobe. I'd throw it away but other lights all suck too!


----------



## tsask (Jul 19, 2013)

reppans said:


> Tonight, one of those giant flies made it into my home - you know, the really fast loud-*** cruise missile types that buzz an entire room back and forth and you can barely keep your eye on them for more than a second. Anyways, tried the strobe on him in a brightly lit room and didn't notice any effect, but then flicked all the lights off, tracked him by sound, and then nailed him with my 1,000 lumen thrower's strobe and down he went... Shoot'n fish in a barrel!
> Don't know if it was a one-off coincidence, but I will certainly be experimenting further (keeping fingers crossed).


WOW WTG! looks like you have a real "light sabre"!


----------



## reppans (Jul 19, 2013)

tsask said:


> WOW WTG! looks like you have a real "light sabre"!



LOL.. I don't mean to say the light killed him, but it sure seemed to mess with his navigation system forcing him to land - where, of course, he was easy pickn's. Still need further testing to confirm (and really want try on the skeeters) but I think I may have finally found SOME practical use for my strobes ;-).


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jul 19, 2013)

rickypanecatyl said:


> While reading that I was envisioning a bored jurror whipping out his flashlight and playing with it during some technical blah, blah, blah testimoney. When he found strobe and then shined it in the judges eyes, that was when they decided to ban strobe in certain courtrooms!



I know... it didn't make much sense to me either. The same security guard was working the x-ray in the morning and after lunch when he asked me about it, so it did not seem like they were aggressively looking for them. He did say that when he confiscates a laser it gives him something to play with for the rest of the day, though. Haha!


----------



## mobi (Dec 5, 2017)

Going to resurrect this thread.

Had rats getting in and running around house. Apparently, the trick for getting rid of rodents is to keep food out of their reach, and plug up entry holes. That, plus a good trap mostly fixed things.

The rats avoid light. In a dark area, shining a light on one may send it hiding till the light's out. Putting the light on strobe, however, can send it scurrying from the vicinity.

Researched online and found out that this a known fact, that certain species have strong reactions to strobe lights. For now, I set up my Zebralights in strategic areas where the intruders have been spotted, and strobe away. The batteries run out, though; so, ordered a plug in party strobe light to run all night. Would much rather have purchased a plug-in adapter for the Zebralight that would allow it to run off the house current, though, if there are such things.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Dec 7, 2017)

I use strobe all the time. I use it to signal others and to light my self up when crossing the street when its dark. I have to have one light on me that has strobe. Everyone should use it to cross the street. I hate the day they stop making strobe.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Dec 8, 2017)

I used to use strobe daily but not anymore. I used to strobe a delivery guy at work every chance I got. Now the delivery guy is retired and have no longer use strobe.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 8, 2017)

idleivey said:


> I just got a new light and its got strobe as one of its mode. Has anyone actually found a practical use for it? I saw it advertised as a self-defense feature, and while the strobe does make me noxious its seems like your better off just shining the high in someone eyes then messing with a strobe. Anyone got any stories were they have actually used it?



No never. It's only annoying. And every time I show of a light with strobe for people they don't like it. But I understand there are some situations when it's useful.


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 8, 2017)

I always use a light with strobe in my jack-o-lanterns.


----------



## PartyPete (Dec 9, 2017)

jabe1 said:


> I always use a light with strobe in my jack-o-lanterns.


Same here. I actually have a Fenix CL05 I use specifically for this.


----------



## XR6Toggie (Dec 9, 2017)

For me strobe is almost always a waste of time. It’s not necessary for self defence because I have far more effectice equipment issued to me for that and I don’t think it’s particularly hard to ignore the effects of strobe anyway. I don’t use it for searching and I don’t like UI that includes strobe when cycling brightness levels. It should be activated by a triple click or something that isn’t easy to access. 

Strobe is useful to me in two scenarios: directing traffic with a wand fitted to the light or when I’m standing on or near roads as a signal to other drivers. 

I don’t know why manufacturers push the self defence angle of strobe mode, particularly in police lights. If I need to defend myself I won’t be mucking around and wasting time trying to activate strobe mode.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Dec 10, 2017)

I like to have strobe on some of my lights. Had to use it to back down the neighbors hateful dogs a few times. They let them run loose unfortunately. Also use strobe to signal other hunters when they come towards my treestands before daylight. Never had to use it in a defensive situation. Sheer lumens is best for that.


----------



## stephenk (Dec 11, 2017)

Strobes are very useful for light painting photographers. Single frequency strobes are more preferable than the increasingly prevalent two frequency strobes.


----------



## Hoodzy98 (Dec 11, 2017)

Im a young guy, so if im ever at a house party and have my light on me i usaully use it lol everyone loves it😂


----------



## wildweed (Dec 11, 2017)

LOL! The only use I have ever found was when my kids were little at night I would put my mini 123 on strobe and throw it in the pool and the kids would see who could get it first. Good times 



Hoodzy98 said:


> Im a young guy, so if im ever at a house party and have my light on me i usaully use it lol everyone loves it


----------



## druidmars (Dec 14, 2017)

Only to provoke the wife! hehe


----------

